# questions about my new sig P229 .40



## SwooshOnLn (Jan 1, 2009)

OK guys so I finally got to purchase my first handgun. I decided to go with the Sig Sauer P229 .40 cal. I chose the .40 cal because I shot a 9mm, .40, and .45 and it seemed to be the happy medium between the three calibers.

Anyways, I was just curious what's available out there for my baby. It has no tactical rail, so no cool bells and whistles for me! However, what are my options for other things? Such as 13 round clip? (my gun came with two 10 round clips) Should I keep the original sight? (I like it how it is) 

What about maintenance? what do i need to know in this category? What kind of oil should I use to keep her lubricated? How about cleaning it? Its the two-tone model, and I would like to keep her shiny and clean! Any input would be great! I'm so excited to go shoot her this Sunday!!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Cleaning and lubing is as easy as with any gun. I have one just like yours (without the rail). I don't do anything special. Remove the slide and take the barrel out. Clean everything, lube the barrel and rails and back together it goes.

You picked a good pistol. It will give you a lifetime of good shooting if you take care of it. As to other stuff to put on it. Sites can be changes (night sites added) and maybe a set of those nice wooden grips. Man a Sig looks nice with wood grips..Well..To me it does anyway :smt023


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice choice - I have the P229 DAK with the rail and it is nice.

As far as options you can get all sorts of add ons - laser sights, night sights high capacity mags to name a few. Depends on what you want to do with the pistol.

I bought the 229 because I can change calibers from .40 to 9mm with a BarSto drop-in conversion barrel. 9mm ammo is cheaper to shoot with at the range.

Other than that I KISS. If you're happy with the sights then I'd keep them. I have the Sig night sights 3 dot and like them alot.

ENJOY! :smt001


----------



## SwooshOnLn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello there! 

Where can I find more info on laser sights and possibly purchasing a high cap mag? I read in the manual that the 12-13 round mags were available to LEOs only...


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

The 12/13 round mags are available to everyone not living in a restricted state. Your manual is probably a copy made during the Brady ban years when 10 round mags were the largrest allowed for civilian use. It is no longer in force for most of the country. Some states have made thier own version that remains in force. All you poor individuals know who you are. As far as lasers sights, Check the web for companies that handle firearm accessories. Also check your local gun shop and question them on what might fit your firearm.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

SwooshOnLn said:


> Hello there!
> 
> Where can I find more info on laser sights and possibly purchasing a high cap mag? I read in the manual that the 12-13 round mags were available to LEOs only...


As a matter of fact I just received my 9mm 13rd mags for my 229 today from Top Gun Supply http://www.topgunsupply.com. That means I get to try my new BarSto barrel in 9mm tomorrow at the range - life is good.:smt023

Also check out http://www.nightvisionsales.com/ for your laser sights. I'm not into laser sights but I did purchase a laser bore sight from them and they are reasonable.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Laser sight purchase*

Make sure you research your laser sight selection well, before your purchase.

Not all sights are created equal. Ask around for actual user feedback. Cheap quality laser sights will blow apart and/or quit working under pistol recoil shock in minimum round usage.

If you have no rail then check out Crimson Trace laser grips for the Sig P229.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I got Crimson Trace laser grips for mine, but didn't like them much. You might look at the Hogue website and check out their Extreme aluminum grips. I just got the checked black matte grips, but you can go with different colors and textures. I use my P229 for carry and like the sure grip I get with the aluminum Hogue grips.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> I bought the 229 because I can change calibers from .40 to 9mm with a BarSto drop-in conversion barrel. 9mm ammo is cheaper to shoot with at the range.


I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but can you also change to .357 SIG without changing springs? I am looking at a 229 myself and would love if I could run the gambit with drop-in barrels from 9mm all the way to .357 SIG without changing springs, etc. Again, I apologize for the slight hi-jack, but I guess you could call extra barrels accessories  and I'd really love to know. THX


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Buckeye said:


> I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but can you also change to .357 SIG without changing springs? I am looking at a 229 myself and would love if I could run the gambit with drop-in barrels from 9mm all the way to .357 SIG without changing springs, etc. Again, I apologize for the slight hi-jack, but I guess you could call extra barrels accessories  and I'd really love to know. THX


Going from the .40S&W to .357 SIG is a matter of swapping barrels. Uses the same mags too. You can find used .357 SIG barrels for around $125.


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

A couple things:

-while 9mm drop-in barrels "work" in a 40 S&W handgun, expect some jams. The extractor for a 40 S&W casing isn't going to get as good a grip on a 9mm round, and this can lead to a few FTEs. I can't say I did this in my P229 but I did do it in my Glock 22. On bad days, jams were as frequent as 4-5 per magazine...not fun.

-the 357 SIG factory barrel for the P229 turns your piece into a fearsome beast and maintains the same reliability as if you were shooting 40 S&W, but bring a screwdriver. A hundred rounds of 357 SIG through my P229 loosened the grip screws on a couple occasions.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

literaltrance said:


> A couple things:
> 
> -while 9mm drop-in barrels "work" in a 40 S&W handgun, expect some jams. The extractor for a 40 S&W casing isn't going to get as good a grip on a 9mm round, and this can lead to a few FTEs. I can't say I did this in my P229 but I did do it in my Glock 22. On bad days, jams were as frequent as 4-5 per magazine...not fun.
> 
> -the 357 SIG factory barrel for the P229 turns your piece into a fearsome beast and maintains the same reliability as if you were shooting 40 S&W, but bring a screwdriver. A hundred rounds of 357 SIG through my P229 loosened the grip screws on a couple occasions.


You may be right about the extractor having problems picking up that 9mm casing but maybe it's just a Glock thing. I've fired 200+ rounds with my 9mm drop in barrel and not a problem.

This may be the fact that the P229 was designed to switch from one caliber to another and the Glock not so much.

Thanks for the info though - I was considering getting a drop in barrel for my G23 and that pretty much puts an end to that.

I didn't mention the 357 Sig - I knew I could get a conversion barrel with no other changes needed - as I don't shoot it.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but can you also change to .357 SIG without changing springs? I am looking at a 229 myself and would love if I could run the gambit with drop-in barrels from 9mm all the way to .357 SIG without changing springs, etc. Again, I apologize for the slight hi-jack, but I guess you could call extra barrels accessories  and I'd really love to know. THX


Also Buckeye remember if you want to change from 40 S&W to 357 Sig to 9mm you have to buy a 40S&W P229. You can go from 40 to 9mm but not 9mm to 40.

Just for your info.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Very good info to know thanks everyone. I'm new to Sig Sauers.

On this point:


SaltyDog said:


> Also Buckeye remember if you want to change from 40 S&W to 357 Sig to 9mm you have to buy a 40S&W P229. You can go from 40 to 9mm but not 9mm to 40.


I was planning on just buying it stock in .357 SIG and buying aftermarker barrels down to 9mm. That'll still work correct? Also is the consensus that Barsto's are the barrels to have or can you buy them direct from Sig Sauer. Any other good manufacturers? Thanks again. Very helpful thread.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> Very good info to know thanks everyone. I'm new to Sig Sauers.
> 
> On this point:
> 
> I was planning on just buying it stock in .357 SIG and buying aftermarker barrels down to 9mm. That'll still work correct? Also is the consensus that Barsto's are the barrels to have or can you buy them direct from Sig Sauer. Any other good manufacturers? Thanks again. Very helpful thread.


This info is from Barsto -

"9mm for the 40/357 available. Must specify 9mm for 40/357 or 9mm for a 9mm firearm. CANNOT go from 9mm to 40/357 only from 40/357 to 9mm."

Sig does not make a "Conversion Barrel" in 9mm. They recommend Barsto conversion barrels.:smt023


----------



## 10-Ring (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello SwooshOnLn,

You made a good choice. I had two. One in .40S&W, and one in .357Sig. I can kick myself in the a## for selling the last one! I don't know about others, but I like the non-railed version better. The rounded trigger guard just looks sexy.


----------

